

Free copy of first issue of H+ transhumanist magazine - razorburn
http://www.hplusmagazine.com/hplusmag_fall_2008.pdf

======
motoko
We reported that story about electronic circuits embedded into contact lenses
on <http://thinkgene.com> ages ago. While an interesting idea, the circuits
themselves are not powered, nor do they provide any function, and the lenses
have never been tested in humans ---even in their un-powered, nonfunctional
state.

------
jhancock
...and as we can see from the cover, in the future, all the women are going to
be these hot-nordic-asian mix kind of creatures...and the lip-stud
communicator also comes in nose and ear models. ;) ... and the men? I'm sure
there's some device that yields men unnecessary; we get phased out or turned
into novelty slaves.

------
ksvs
Bummer; I thought this was going to be about transhumance.

~~~
hugh
I thought it was going to be about protons.

